# Coupon code for SOFT STAR shoes?



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

Does anyone know of any such? There is one on the Mothering website, but it is apparently too old. (Says NovDecMothering, so it must be from last year.)

Would really appreciate any help!


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

They haven't had any coupons lately, Shipping is free now though. That may be why there are no coupons. hth


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks! I heard there will be a coupon in the next Mohering.


----------



## mama2G (Apr 16, 2006)

any coupon code for this year?


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

:

their shoes are the best!


----------

